

Google Maps mashup for post earthquake services in NZ - barrydahlberg
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/canterbury-earthquake/4104685/Graphic-Post-quake-services

======
barrydahlberg
Big aftershocks still causing damage this morning:
[http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/canterbury-
earthquake/410573...](http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/canterbury-
earthquake/4105730/Quake-Major-aftershock-hits-Canterbury)

The map isn't really groundbreaking but I was surprised to see it, I still
have low expectations of technology and our media here.

------
brehaut
also relevant is <http://www.christchurchquakemap.co.nz/> which plots quakes
over time based on GNS data

~~~
barrydahlberg
It looks like it's being bombed!

